# Cách làm son từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên an toàn, cho bà bầu đôi môi căng mọng



## mai lan (21/8/18)

*Để đảm bảo an toàn trong thai kỳ, bà bầu có thể tự làm những thỏi son nhiều sắc màu từ những nguyên liệu tự nhiên với cách làm cực kỳ đơn giản.*

Việc chăm sóc bản thân trong thời kỳ bầu bí sẽ giúp chị em cảm thấy thoải mái, tự tin hơn. Thay vì sử dụng các loại mỹ phẩm thành phần nhiều hóa chất thông thường, mẹ bầu có thể sử dụng các sản phẩm làm từ thiên nhiên. Chỉ với những nguyên liệu tự nhiên dễ tìm, bà bầu đã có thể tự làm son sử dụng trong với cách làm cực kỳ đơn giản.

*Cách làm son môi cho bà bầu*

*Son môi đỏ cho bà bầu từ củ dền*
Trước tiên, bà bầu cần chuẩn bị 1 củ dền đỏ, 1 muỗng canh sáp ong, 1 muỗng cà phê vitamin E, 1 muỗng canh dầu ô liu (có thể thay thế bằng dầu dừa, dầu hạnh nhân hoặc dầu thầu dầu….)

_

_
_Đôi môi bà bầu sẽ căng mọng với sắc đỏ từ son củ dền - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Tiếp theo, rửa sạch củ dền tươi, ép lấy nước khoảng 25ml. Cho nước ép củ dền vào nồi đun lửa nhỏ đến khi hơi nước thoát ra, dung dịch màu sền sệt. Sau đó, cho dầu ô liu và sáp ong vào đun đến khi hỗn hợp đồng nhất, đặc quánh thì thêm vitamin E vào. Bà bầu lưu ý khuấy đều tay để hỗn hợp không bị vón cục. Cuối cùng, đổ hỗn hợp son vào hũ nhỏ hoặc thỏi son rỗng rồi dùng dần. 

*Son môi màu đỏ cam từ nước ép quả gấc*

*Chuẩn bị:*

_

_
_Nước ép gấc sẽ cho bà bầu sản phẩm son có màu đỏ cam - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​- Tinh dầu bơ hoặc các tinh dầu khác theo ý thích
- Sáp ong: 2 muỗng canh
- Vỏ son rỗng
- Lò vi sóng (nếu có)
- Nước ép từ quả gấc

*Thực hiện:*
*Bước 1:* Bà bầu đổ nước ép gấc ra chén thủy tinh sau đó thêm vào 1 muỗng canh sáp ong và 1 muỗng canh tinh dầu tự nhiên. Cho chén hỗn hợp này vào lò vi sóng làm tan chảy với thời gian từ 30 – 40 giây sau đó dùng muỗng khuấy đều. Trường hợp không có lò vi sóng, chị em có thể đun cách thủy hỗn hợp này.

_

_
_Son môi màu đỏ cam từ quả gấc có tác dụng làm mịn, trị thâm môi cho bà bầu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Bước 2:* Khi hỗn hợp còn nóng, bà bầu đổ từ từ vào vỏ son rỗng, đậy kín nắp. Sau đó cho vào ngăn mát tủ lạnh để qua đêm là có thể lấy ra dùng.

*Son môi hồng từ cánh hoa hồng*
Màu hồng nhạt từ son môi hoa hồng sẽ giúp đôi môi chị em lên màu tự nhiên. Đôi môi bà bầu cũng được dưỡng ẩm một cách tối đa khi thời tiết thay đổi ngột.

*Nguyên liệu:  *
- Bơ hạt mỡ: 25g

- Sáp ong: 50g

- Súp dầu hạnh nhân: 1 muỗng súp

- Cánh hoa hồng: 50g

 - Vanilla extract: 1 muỗng cà phê

*Thực hiện:*

_

_
_Cánh hoa hồng sẽ cho bà bầu thỏi son hồng nhạt bắt mắt - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Bà bầu cho lần lượt bơ hạt mỡ, sáp ong vào chén rồi đem quay trong lò vi sóng hoặc hấp cách thủy để hỗn hợp tan chảy. Tiếp đến, chị em thêm dầu hạnh nhân vào khuấy đều hỗn hợp rồi tắt bếp. Sau cùng, cho nước ép từ cánh hoa hồng tươi hoặc nước đun cánh hoa hồng khô vào các hũ son. Để nguội rồi cho vào thỏi son rỗng hoặc hũ thủy tinh nhỏ.

Chúc chị em thành công khi tự làm các loại son dành cho bà bầu từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên!
​_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

